# Anyone read the books?



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Feeling Unreal: Depersonalization Disorder and the Loss of the Self

Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder: A Mindfulness and Acceptance Guide to Conquering Feelings of Numbness and Unreality

Stranger To My Self: Inside Depersonalization: The Hidden Epidemic

Did anyone read these books? If so, did they help you?

I've done alot of research on the internet and bought some other book. Would like to buy one of these, but i'm pretty sure it's just the same old tale leaving me little to no actual advice


----------



## Blueyellowred23 (Apr 1, 2016)

I've read overcoming depersonalization disorder, but it didn't really help me much. It's great explaining what's going on while you're going through dp, but I didn't find anything helpful. I did read a book called "A life at last" and it helped a little. A lot of what he said made me feel better about the way I've been feeling. He had some helpful tips, but it definitely doesn't cure you.


----------

